# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Te mbrosh Berishen eshte te mbrosh vetveten

## Anesti_55

A e keni vene re se socialistet bejne populizem edhe e vetmja gje qe urrejne me shume eshte populli dhe Berisha!.Ne keto kater vite a i pate ato te jne konstruktiv ne kontributin e tyre?
E hapen parlamentin me kerkesen per shkarkimin e kryetares Topalli.U moren 6 muja me te.Pas kesaj braktisen parlamentin per tekniken aparatura te cilat  ishin ne te njejtin nivel qe i mbajten ata per 8 vjet.
Braktisen parlamentin per verifikimin e pasurise se Berishes,i cili ishte votuar ashtu sic ishte ,pra morri ate post per te kontrolluar ata qe qeverisen ne tete vjet dhe jo per te verifiluar pasurine etij.Kaluan dhe 6 muajme kete pune.
Tashme fillioj beteja per korrupsionin Durres- Morine.E filluan me pyertur katunaret neper rruge se a eshte e vertete se ka korrupsion ne ndertimin e kesaj rruge?U shpenzuan dhe 1miljon euro per komisionin e ketij procesi.(para qe mund te blenin kartat e identitetit)Ngriten popullin e vlores si popull qe e ka per krenari revolucionindhe ne krye te levizjes gjeti nje majmun si Sasan Guri.Por ja dhe qe koj deshtoi.U mblodhen te dera e burgut te Peqinit qindra intelektuale deri dhe Artur Zhei dhe Andrea Stefani,per te liruar rrugacet e levizjes mejdisore.
Duke pare qe qeveria po korrte suksese ne realizimin e premtimeve ne te gjitha pikat si dhe ne te pa imagjinueshmen sigurimin e energjise 24 ore, u ndien te tronditur.Rrogat u rriten pensionet gjithashtu, u prishen ekuilibret ne tenderime, u fut dhe menyra digitale per regjistrimin dhe konkurimin.Ju prene duart hajduteve te doganes e te tatimeve.Suksese ne politiken e jashteme futja ne NATO.
E per kete cfar nuk bene per ta penguar .deri imele personale te Rames kunder aprovimit.Fundi po afrohej e e humbja ne kete gjendje do te ishte e sigurt.Atehere kush mund te me thote se Gredecit nuk e hodhen ne ere me telekomand?Bashkepunetorin e tyre e lane rrugeve dhe te ndjehej i qete pasi tashme pas kontributit do te pastronte parate e tija dhe pse jo dhe nje shperblim.
Te gjitha keto ishin ceshtje qe i perkisnin sistemit juridik.Besoni ju se ne kete sistem gjen nje person te vetem pro Berishes????Por atyre nuk i duhet gjetja e fajtorit sepse fajtore jane vete ata.Atyre i duhet Berisha, pasi vetem ai te jep pushtetin.
 Kalojme me tej ne grven e urise per rritjen ecmimit te bukes 20lek sa u bene qesharak.Me pas me kartat e identitetit,u driskretituan.
Tashme nje tjeter loje e ndyre.Bene perlogaritje me nje sistem te ri per tatimin e bisnesit. Duke lene po po te njejten vlere tatimore ne baze te giros ,por te dhenat i futenne nje tjeter tabele ku behej nje rritje artificiale e giros dhe qe kjo rritje i kalon organit qendror te sigurimeve ku hapi probleme per percaktimin e punonjesve qe duhet te marrin pjese ne bisnes.Pra sejcilit i duhet te paguaj per cdo punojnes imagjinar shtese 750000 lek te vjetra ne vit.Tashme na ka qrdhur nga nje fature qe po su shlye deri ne fund te muajit shoqerohet me gjobe.
Kane filluar te fusin jevgjit ne pune duke i dhene nga nje bllok ne xhep per bilete parkimi dhe i caktojne zonen,por me porosi qe te mos i konsumojne biletat por ti fusin parate ne xhep.Mjaft te tjere ne kompanite e pastrimit dhe qe me siguri pas zgjedhjeve i flakin ne rruge.
Kerkojne te percajne tregun e quajtur Gabi duke i cilesuar bisnese te vogla ata qe ushtrojne bisnesin ne lokale me qera dhe te tjeret qe ushtrojne bisnesin ne zone shteterore te cilesohen ambulant.Natyrisht meqe e kane merak gjelberimin e rriten dhe kete takse.
Votuan kunder per rritjen e pensioneve,kunder per legalizimin ,kunder rritjes se rrogave te arsimtareve.U bene telef ne demostrimet per mejdisin ,kunder investimeve ne energjitike,as me ere as me uje as me nafte e as me gaz ,as me berthame e as me lekure .Or popull behu i pergjegjshem para kutise se votimit.Ndryshe hubja do te jete fatale. Mbrojeni Lidrin e pa mposhtur me punetorin me te sinqertin, me trimin,ate qe ndejhet i vetem dhe tek te vetet,i tradhtuar shpesh perj tyre,si Baze ,Njgela ,Ndoka,D.Shehi,Pasidenti,etj.Mbrojeni ate qe nje sistem i tere i korruptuar djertesie po e pert qe ta fuse ne dore.Mbrojeni ate qe nje sistem spiunesht te prokurorise e ploicise i ngrene gracka cdo minute.Mbrojeni ikonen tuaj, qe dhe ajo tju mbroje e tju mbeshtes per ti dale balle problemeve dhe halleve tona.Mbroni te vertetin dhe jo mashtrueset.Te votosh berishen do te thote te mbrosh vetveten,pavarsisht nostalgjise se idese politike qe ke.

----------


## Adaes

Ja dhe robt e fiksum... 

Po per Salen pse nuk na i rreshtove ca te keqija,apo te lodheshin gishtat tu shkrujt...

Ca jan kto propoganda qe beni mer aman,madje duke vene edhe nje titull teme kaq "interesant",po me duken si ato propogandat e Enverit kto...

Un e mbroj veten,sepse jam shqiptare,dhe jo se kam nje cop kryeministri pjelle te nje rregjimi komunist.

Une smund te quaj ikone nje rob si ky,sepse ky na perfaqeson me injorance, e ata qe duan te vazhdojne akoma me kte rruge,iu prift e mbara e le te vazhdojn....

----------


## juanito02

Te mbrosh Berishen ke mbrojtur jo pak po nje mega skandal ne muaj.
Te mbrosh Berishen ke mbrojtur komunistet me te dhjere qe ka ai rretherrotull.
Te mbrosh Berishen ke mbrojtur reformen agrare me emrin ligji755 dhe parimin toka i perket atij qe e punon.
Te mbrosh Berishen ke mbrojtur gjith hajduterine e ps qe se hapi kurre ai
Te mbrosh berishen ke mbrojtur katunarine dhe eren dhi te shtetit e te administrates.
Te Mbrosh berishen ke mbrojtur diplomatet qe trafikojne droge.
Te mbrosh berishen ke mbrojtur gjith vrasesit e haklajve, te Azem Hajdarit, te Arben Brocit, te Remzi Hoxhes
Te mbrosh berishen ke mbrojtur gjith fajtoret e gerdecit.

Vazhdon pa fund kjo liste se e dine te tere po si sinteze
Te mbrosh Berishen ke mbrojtur acik komuzimin e fundit dhe me te zi ne Shqiperi

Mbroje se mire e ke

----------


## prenceedi

Bulatovic shef i sherbimit sekret serb flet per marredheniet me berishen ne kohen e embargos se milloshevicit, furnizimin me nafte nga shqiperia ne kohen e berishes si dhe lista e emrave te qindra kosovareve qe coheshin me faks ne zyren e tije nga berisha e rugova. per me teper lexoni gazeten serbe blic te dates 5 maj

Ps : nese ndokush mund te siguroj nje perkthim nga gazeta Blic e dates 5 maj artikullin ne fjale do ish me interes te na e sillte ne teme....................

*doni me per berishen...........................*

----------


## Anesti_55

Per shkak te Berishes me kane tepruar nja dy gjeneratore-I shes me cmim te lire!!
Per shka te Berishes makina po me rron me gjate pasi ruget jane ndertuar e po ndertohen perdite, 
Per shkak te tij me kane tepru dhe ca pare qe do te me kishin marre me korrupsion.
Per shkak te tij femijet po me arsimohen nga liberalizimi i shkolles
Per shkak te tij ne lokal fitoj me shume pasi u rriten te ardhurat e klienteve,pensioniste dhe punonjesve te administrates.
Per shkat te tij do te kem me shume miq nga vellezrit kosovar,pasi distanca u shkurtua me arterien e ndertuar prej tij.
Per shkak te tij jam dikush ne gjendjen civile pasi arritem te regjistrohemi
Per merite te tij jam me i sigurte nga armiqte (NATO)
E per merite tetij jam me i besueshem tek fqinjet.
Per shkak te tij jam tashme faktor stabilizues ne ballkan.
Per shkak te tij do te kem nje dokument serioz, qe do te me perkase vetem mua (pasaportebiometrike)
Per shkak te tij motra nuk do te me rrembehet me skaf(sa fort u kundershtua ligji i skafeve!!!)
Per shkak te tij skafistet nuk do te kene kenaqesine ti mbysin pasagjeret e tyre ne mes te detit
Per shkak te tij nuk jemi ne krize te thelle ekonomike
Per shkak tetij bota po na jep kredi dhe kur vete jane ne hall.
Per shkak te tij ishoh ish diktatoret e kuq te dridhen nga ligji i lustracionit,nga ngushtimi i privilegjeve.
Per shkak te tij do te kemi me pak hajdute politik.
Per shkak te tij do te kemi investime per te luftuar terrin(pa cka se ju te kuqt po i kundershtoni se u prishet mejdisi)
Per shkak te tij sdo te kem me deshire te jem doganier,apo jurist,por mesues ku tu fal njerezve dije e dashuri.
Per shkak te tij me kane tepruar plot qiri, te cilat do ti ndez ne kishe per mekatet tuaja, me lutjen per te qene me pak te ligj me pak te dhunshem,me pak mizor.Do ti ndez per pak meshire nese ju fitoni.Do ti ndez per shpresen,endren qe dhe ne te jemi si te tjeret prane, me dashuri e lumturi ne mes tone

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> mir e ka anesti .. 
> ti  vazhdo mbro e duaj me shum se vehten ruc gjinush edvin altin arap caush veliun.. sepse dhe soji rruspive  aty kullot..


ruspi me patente je o bari fallis ...

anesti eshte nje zombi e jotja ketu ne forum - ke disa te ketilla qe te mbash te gjalle frerin qe drejton dhe kontrollon salis e shkrete ... (argiten e beri melearderre, te pakten) ...

nuk je gje tjeter veçse perfaqsuesi i mafies blu (rivale me ate roze) qe ka kapluar aq keq shtetin dhe vendin ...

----------


## ilia spiro

> Per shkak te Berishes me kane tepruar nja dy gjeneratore-I shes me cmim te lire!!
> Per shka te Berishes makina po me rron me gjate pasi ruget jane ndertuar e po ndertohen perdite, 
> Per shkak te tij me kane tepru dhe ca pare qe do te me kishin marre me korrupsion.
> Per shkak te tij femijet po me arsimohen nga liberalizimi i shkolles
> Per shkak te tij ne lokal fitoj me shume pasi u rriten te ardhurat e klienteve,pensioniste dhe punonjesve te administrates.
> Per shkat te tij do te kem me shume miq nga vellezrit kosovar,pasi distanca u shkurtua me arterien e ndertuar prej tij.
> Per shkak te tij jam dikush ne gjendjen civile pasi arritem te regjistrohemi
> Per merite te tij jam me i sigurte nga armiqte (NATO)
> E per merite tetij jam me i besueshem tek fqinjet.
> ...


Mire, mire, po mos e fry kaq shume se e bere si EH. te gjitha i ka bere ai.... e dime qe ka merita, por se pari eshte partia dhe jo ai  para saj. Keshtu sic e pershkruan ti duket se krijohen autoritaret.
Pastaj edhe vete zhvillimi i natyrshem qe nuk varet nga politika ka ndikuar ne zhvillim.
Megjithate korrupsioni ne shendetesi eshte i llahtarshem....

----------


## Anesti_55

Me duket se ndonjerit ketu me siguri i mungon turi!!!!!Dhe duhet ta kuptoje se replika ime nuk ka lidhje me te.
Per te tjeret dua tju them se nese une e ngre aq lart Berishen, e them me kopetence pasi njoh nga afer shume nga  kreret e PD.Ai eshte i vecante.Por duhet te qendrojme me kembe ne toke kur diskutojme per nje udheheqes politik.Shqipetaret as per njemije vjet nuk do te mund te gjene nje udheheqes qe te kete vitytet e Jezusit.Te marrunit me politike nuk eshte thjesht pasion ,as as vetem deshire per te kontribuar per popullin tend.politikani eshte nje figure komplekse,ku bejne pjese dhe interesat e tij personale dhe te grupimit qe drejton.Ti je i detyruar te zgjedhesh ate qe te duket me i devotshem.Personalish mendoj se duhet dhe per shume kohe, qe  te votojme per te keqen me te vogel.Kur ne nje miljon emigrante(refugjate)10% vuajne denimin me burg.Po te shtojme ketu dhe dhjetefishin qe jane kandidate,i bie qe c'do familje emigranti te kete nje te inkriminuar ne perberje te saj.Kur keto qe jane duke bashkejetuar ne nje realitet perendimor jane te tille ,po ne qe jemi ketu?E nga kjo perberje do te jete dhe personi qe do te drejtoje.

----------


## juanito02

> megjithese ka ca gabime , sot shqiperia po ecen mire, me ne fund duhet te gezohemi,mendimi im ky.


Ato ca gabime jane kaq te medhaja sa ska det qe i lan.
Shqiperia qe po ecen mire se di fare se ku e shikon ti sepse.

Kemi 19 vjet po ato surreter ne politike
Kemi 19 vjet qe te doktori paguajme leke
Kemi 19 vjet qe kalamajte po na i vjedhin neper shkolla me cdo menyre
Kemi 19 vjet qe rinia e forca e afte e punes synon ikjen jashte
Kemi 19 vjet qe po ato police na presin rrugen na ndalojne dhe per gjene me te vogel na vene gjobe o na marin leke. Po ato police me makina personale me targa te huaja qe spaguaje asnj takse
Kemi 19 vjet qe genjejme pronaret e su japim gje
Kemi 19 vjet qe genjejme te persekutuarit e si japim gje.
Kemi 19 vjet qe se gjejme te drejten ne gjykate po spaguam shtrenjte
Kemi 19 vjet qe po ma mbyt mafia ekonomike shteterore.
Kemi 19 vjet qe presim ne radhe neper ambasada
Kemi 19 vjet qe bilancin tregtar e mbulojme me djersen e migranteve
Kemi 19 vjet qe na prishen prodhimet bujqsore ne baze
Kemi 19 vjet qe na bejne zbor ne hipoteke e na shkundin nga leket
Kemi 19 vjet me uje me orar
Kemi 19 vjet me drita e pa drita e kur i kemi paguajmeme shume se ne Europe.
Kemi 19 vjet me fatura aforfe
Kemi 19 vjet paguajme nen dore ne dogane
Kemi 19 vjet qe na rrjepin tatim taksat me kercenime per gjobe
Kemi 19 vjet qe sna rimbursojne tvsh pa na mare 10-20%
Kemi 19 vjet me administraten me te korruptuar e me legene.
Kemi 19 vjet me deputete kriminele
Kemi 19 vjet qe femrat tona i shohin per shalesh per ti mare pune.
Kemi 19 vjet qe po na iken truri jashte
Kemi 19 vjet qe shkaterrojme pyjet, kullotat, plazhet e mjedisin
Kemi 19 vjet qe trokisim ne Europe e nuk na fusin 
Kemi 19 vjet qe prishim nje shtepi nje kateshe e bejme pallat pa asnje hapsire
Kemi 19 vjet qe pastrojme parate e pista te femrave, politikaneve, klandestineve, drogaxhive.

Edhe njehere per tu bere qefin truthareve te kesaj qeverie do therras
RRofte Sali Berisha
Rrofte klasa jone politike qe na i ka shkaketuar ato me lart.

----------


## BESIIM

Zoti Berisha, vazhdoni ta orientoni Shqipërinë në këtë rrugë
Eliot ENGEL
Zoti kryeministër, jemi parë shumë herë gjatë këtij viti në Tiranë (Washington dhe New York) dhe kemi qenë së bashku (kemi darkuar) në shumë raste. E kam vizituar vendin tuaj shumë herë gjatë këtyre 20 viteve të mia në Dhomën e Përfaqësuesve, por kjo është hera e parë që kam privilegjin që t'i drejtohem Parlamentit shqiptar. Por, për shkak të hapave të mëdhenj që ka ndërmarrë vendi juaj, ky moment merr një kuptim të veçantë për mua.

Kurrë nuk do të harroj herën e parë që vizitova Shqipërinë. Miqtë e mi shqiptaro-amerikanë, shumica e të cilëve janë me mua sot, më kishin treguar se natyra e mbyllur e regjimit të Enver Hoxhës kurrë nuk ia doli mbanë të mbyllte mendjen e popullit shqiptar, i cili nuk e mbylli kurrë derën që më mirëpriti mua dhe gjithë amerikanët qysh në fillim. Gjithmonë do ta kujtoj shëtitjen time të parë në Sheshin "Skënderbej" më 1993, kur qindra shqiptarë më takonin, të emocionuar nga përjetimi i demokracisë për herë të parë.

Që nga ajo ditë, Shqipëria ka vazhduar të provojë se flaka e lirisë nuk mund të shuhet kurrë. I konsideroja njerëzit që takoja në Shqipëri si George Washington-ët dhe Thomas Jefferson-ët e vendit tuaj. Në vizitat e mia të mëparshme, ajo që vura re menjëherë ishte thellësia e ndjenjave dashamirëse që shqiptarët kanë ndaj Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Nuk ka asnjë ditë që të mos u kujtoj kolegëve të mi të Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve, vendin më pro-amerikan në Europë dhe ndoshta në të gjithë planetin. Mbështetja që ju i keni treguar Shteteve të Bashkuara, edhe gjatë kësaj dekade të vështirë, kur vendi im përjetoi sulmet terroriste të 11 shtatorit dhe luftërat në Lindjen e Mesme, ka qenë mjaft inkurajuese. Të kishim vendin tuaj në krah, gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe të vështirë, ka qenë jetike dhe nuk do të harrohet kurrë!

Por edhe përsa i përket sukseseve të saj, Shqipëria nuk ka ngelur më pas. Ajo kurrë nuk rreshti së ecuri përpara, përkrah pjesës tjetër të Europës. Është e vërtetë, progresi që ju keni arritur është me të vërtetë mbresëlënës.

Kur erdha për herë të parë në këtë tokë të madhërishme, por të shtypur, në fillimin e viteve '90-të, rrugës e Tiranës ishin relativisht të zbrazura. Madje, mund të shikoje ndonjë karrocë të shtyrë nga kuaj, ndërsa unë ecja në këmbë ose me makinë, përgjatë këtij bulevardi ku ne jemi sot. Kuajt më tërhoqën bagazhin në aeroportin me pistën me blloqe dhe aspak të lëmuar. Dhe kudo që unë shkoja, mund të shikoja bunkerët prej betoni, me të cilat ish-diktatori mendonte të mbronte Shqipërinë nga pushtimi.

Tashmë, ndryshimet janë kudo të dukshme. Tirana është një qytet në lëvizje, plot gjallëri. Kudo që hedh sytë, shikoj ndërtime të reja dhe zhvillim të shoqërisë moderne, që po i bashkëngjitet shpejt ekonomisë së zhvilluar europiane. Me të vërtetë, arritjet e popullit shqiptar, i kanë lënë pas vitet e errëta të shekullit XX!

Pikërisht një ditë më parë, pata kënaqësinë të vëzhgoja nga afër punimet e autostradës së re Durrës-Kukës. Besoj se kjo rrugë do të sjellë edhe më pranë rajonin, duke e bërë edhe Shqipërinë ekonomikisht, një lider në Ballkan.

Arritjet tuaja janë të shumta dhe keni kaq shumë gjëra për të qenë krenar. Në vitet '90, kur Shqipëria sa po dilte nga periudha e izolimit, askush nuk mund ta mendonte se udhëheqja e vendit, që dikur kishte frikë nga SHBA dhe NATO, do të ngazëllehej me qytetarët shqiptarë kur vendi do të bëhej anëtari më i ri i organizatës. E përsëri, unë kisha besim tek Shqipëria dhe e dija ardhmërinë e ndritur të saj.

Në qershor 2003, 10 vjet pas vizitës sime të parë, unë u bëra promotor i një rezolute në Dhomën e Përfaqësuesve në përkrahje të Kartës së Adriatikut me SHBA. Ky dokument i rëndësishëm ndihmoi në hapat e parë të Shqipërisë, Kroacisë dhe Maqedonisë për t'iu bashkuar NATO-s. Rezoluta kaloi me unanimitet më vonë, atë vit.

Megjithatë, tetorin e kaluar, vetëm pesë vjet pas kalimit të rezolutës sime, edhe unë vetë u çudita kur u gjenda në Shtëpinë e Bardhë, ndërsa Presidenti Bush nënshkroi Protokollet e Anëtarësimit, duke deklaruar se Shtetet e Bashkuara ishin dakord për anëtarësimin e Shqipërisë në NATO. Ky ishte një moment tejet i rëndësishëm për Shqipërinë, por gjithashtu ishte vetëm sinjalizimi i një dite akoma edhe më ngazëlluese muajin e kaluar, kur Shqipëria u bë vendi i 27 anëtar i Aleancës.

Asgjë tjetër nuk mund të demonstrojë më qartë sa shumë ka arritur Shqipëria në një periudhë kaq të shkurtër, sesa anëtarësimi në NATO. I shpreha urimet e mia më të ngrohta të gjithë atyre që kanë udhëhequr Shqipërinë në dy dekadat e kaluara. Të gjithë keni dhënë ndihmën tuaj në arritjen e kësaj dite të mrekullueshme.

Unë ndihem krenar të shpreh se Shqipëria i ka marrë përgjegjësitë e NATO-s shumë seriozisht. Ka dërguar trupa në Irak dhe Afganistan edhe kur disa vende të tjera kanë ngurruar. Vendi juaj, megjithëse i vogël, po tregon përditë pjekuri në rritje përmes dëshirës për të mbajtur peshën si anëtar i Aleancës së Atlantikut të Veriut.

Por, çështja nuk mbaron këtu. Shqipëria synon t'i bashkohet të gjitha strukturave Euro-Atlantike dhe unë shpresoj që hapi tjetër do të jetë anëtarësimi në Bashkimin Europian. Por, kjo do të thotë se udhëtimi nuk ka mbaruar dhe se ka akoma punë për të bërë.

Të lumtur siç ndihemi që jemi në këtë vend të lirë dhe që zhvillohet me shpejtësi, duhet thënë se ka akoma shumë sfida përpara. Ka akoma shumë për të bërë dhe me të vërtetë shumë punë na pret. Shqipëria ka bërë hapa të mëdhenj përpara në luftën kundër korrupsionit, në luftën kundër trafikimit të drogës dhe krimit; ka bërë hapa të mëdhenj përpara në drejtim të vendosjes së një rendi më të fortë publik. Ju lutem, vazhdoni ta orientoni Shqipërinë në këtë rrugë. E di se Shqipëria ka përditësuar dhe ka përmirësuar Kodin Ligjor dhe ka ndjekur penalisht disa keqbërës. Shtetet e Bashkuara iu kanë mbështetur në këtë përpjekje tuajën përmes grantit fillestar në Millenium Challenge Corporation. Megjithatë, ndërsa ka pasur mjaft përmirësim teknik, ju duhet të vazhdoni përpjekjet tuaja të guximshme pë të zhdukur krejtësisht ndikimin e korrupsionit.

Për më tepër, kjo legjislaturë është vendimtare për zhvillimin e vendit tuaj. Është një nder i madh për mua të flas në këtë sallë madhështore para jush, ligjvënësve të Shqipërisë, por unë besoj se e ardhmja e kësaj asambleje mund të jetë shumë e mirë. Nëse kam mësuar ndonjë gjë nga historia e Amerikës, ajo është se parimi i kontrollit dhe i balancës ndërmjet sektorëve të ndryshëm të qeverisjes është vendimtar për një shoqëri të lirë dhe të hapur. Ky parim është po aq i vërtetë për Shqipërinë sa ç'është për të gjitha demokracitë. Si ligjvënës, unë iu inkurajoj ta ndërtoni këtë institucion në mënyrë që të bëheni sektor i fortë dhe i pavarur i qeverisjes. Zëri i fuqishëm dhe autonom i juaji si ligjvënës do të jetë një kontroll vendimtar mbi sektorët e tjerë të qeverisjes, ndërsa vendi juaj vazhdon rrugën përpara.

Ndërsa flas për rritjen e demokracisë tuaj, do të dëshiroja të flisja shkurtimisht rreth zgjedhjeve në Shqipëri. Ishte një privilegj për mua të isha dëshmitar i zgjedhjeve të korrikut 2005 në Shqipëri në cilësinë e vëzhguesit zyrtar të zgjedhjeve. Njëri prej djemve të mi ishte me mua dhe ai shijoi shumë çdo minutë që kaloi në Shqipëri.

Ndërsa shihja aq shumë njerëz që shkonin në qendrat e votimit për të ushtruar të drejtën e tyre si qytetarë të lirë, unë sillja ndër mend zgjedhjet në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Nuk mund të mos mendoja për kënaqësinë që unë ndieja gjithmonë kur qytetarët e Nju Jorkut shkonin të votonin për kandidatët e tyre të preferuar.

E di që zgjedhjet në Shqipëri po afrohen. Sigurisht mbetet e rëndësishme të shkohet në votime dhe të merren masa që çdo qytetar që do të votojë të jetë në gjendje të votojë. Dëshiroj t'ju kërkoj që t'i inkurajoni votuesit tuaj të aplikojnë për kartat e identitetit dhe të siguroni administratën e duhur në mënyrë që çdokush që dëshiron një kartë identiteti të mund ta bëjë atë përpara zgjedhjeve. Është shumë e rëndësishme të mbani gjallë dëshirën tuaj për demokraci. Kjo është mundësia e parë e vendit tuaj ta tregojë veten si anëtar i ri i NATO-s dhe sytë e gjithë botës do të drejtohen nga ju ndërsa 28 qershori afrohet. Ndërsa kjo është një përgjegjësi e rëndësishme, është në të njëjtën kohë një mundësi e madhe. Zgjedhje të zhvilluara mirë do t'i tregojnë Europës dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara se Shqipëria po vazhdon në rrugën e mbarë dhe se demokraica juaj është e fortë. Dhe ndërsa tani ne punojmë së bashku për ta çuar Shqipërinë drejt Bashkimit Europian, shpresoj se këto zgjedhje do të jenë hapi i radhës në këtë drejtim.

Në përfundim dua të them se do të neglizhoja nëse nuk do të ndaja me ju edhe opinionet e mia për Kosovën. Më pak se një vit më parë, unë vizitova Republikën e re të pavarur të Kosovës dhe pata nderin e madh të përshëndesja Kuvendin e tyre, pikërisht si po iu flas juve tani. Unë gjithashtu isha i privilegjuar të isha i pranishëm në ceremoninë e hyrjes në fuqi të Kushtetutës së re kosovare.

Javën e shkuar Kosova ndërmori një hap tjetër vendimtar në fushatën e saj për njohje ndërkombëtare, duke u bërë anëtare e Fondit Monetar Ndëkombëtar. Ky ishte prioritet i zyrës sime javët e fundit, ndërsa ngulmoja me forcë që shtetet të votonin anëtarësimin e Kosovës. Dhe ndërsa me kënaqësi e them se vota ishte më e fortë se ç'pritej, beteja nuk ka mbaruar. Të gjithë ne tani duhet të dyfishojmë përpjekjet tona që të bindim shtete të tjera të njohin Kosovën, në mënyrë që vendi i ri të zërë vendin që i takon në komunitetin e kombeve të lira dhe të pavarura.

Përsëri dua të shpreh nderin e madh për mua të flisja përpara këtij Kuvendi mbresëlënës. Më kujtohet se kur hyra në Kongres para më shumë se 20 viteve, ideja se Shqipëria mund të bëhej një aleat i ngushtë i Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe një anëtar i NATO-s ishte thjesht një ëndërr. Por sot ëndrra është realitet dhe ajo që dikur ishte një e ardhme e paqartë, është kthyer në arritje mahnitëse të së tashmes. Arritjet tuaja janë një e mirë për bashkësinë e kombeve dhe hapat tuaj të mrekullueshëm për të dalë nga errësira e së kaluarës janë një testament për shpritin e madh të njerëzimit. Dhe ndërsa vazhdoni udhëtimin tuaj të mrekullueshëm, dijeni se unë do të jem një mik i juaji. Mezi pres t'ju ndihmoj në ditët në vazhdim.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Debat publik me zotin Sali Berisha, kundërshtarin konseguent të pronarëve të ligjshëm*

_Rrapo Hajredin DANUSHI_

Zoti kryeministër, nuk do t ju drejtohesha publikisht në shtyp sikur të mos kishit deklaruar para gazetarëve atë TULLUMBACEN e madhe se 98% e pronarëve mbështesin Partinë Demokratike dhe koalicionin e saj, deklarim që tregon absurditetin e mendjes tuaj. Relacionet me pronarët ne ua kemi bërë të njohura publikisht si kryesisë së Partisë Republike z. Fatmir Mediu, z. Arian Madhi dhe z. Sabri Godo por edhe ju si kryetar i PD. Ju për shkak të brumosjes tuaj apo të detyrimeve që keni ndaj të kaluarës keni zbatuar me konseguencë platformën e Katovicës dhe i keni shkaktuar popullit dëme aq të mëdha sa nuk mund ti maskoni. Media dhe shoqëria civile, akademikët, intelektualët, ju kanë kundërshtuar dhe kanë bërë punën sensibilizuese. Shoqata Pronësi me Drejtësi dhe ajo Bregdeti ka publikuar vazhdimisht  në shtyp mendimin se e vetmja zgjidhje e drejtë dhe e qëndrueshme e pronës është respektimi të drejtës së pronësisë bazuar në nenet 41/2 dhe 181/2 të Kushtetutës dhe kadastrës së periudhës së para shtetëzimit komunist.
Pas vitit 1991, ju në vend që ti kthenit pronat pronarëve origjinalë, vazhduat dhe e thelluat grabitjen e pronave private të qytetarëve të etiketuar si kulakë dhe të persekutuarve të regjimit diktatorial duke miratuar dhe zbatuar ligjin 7501 dhe ligje të tjera të ngjashme. Ligji 7501, që ju e keni deklaruar si të zbatuar plotësisht por që në fakt është zbatuar vetëm në 23 % të sipërfaqes së  vendit është faqja më e zezë e politikanëve që kanë gëlltitur çorbën e Katovicës si për ju që mbani peng të djathtën.
Të ngjashëm janë edhe të ashtuquajturit të majtë që bëjnë fushatë në bregdetin turistik me ligjin antikombëtar 7501 dhe legalizimin e akteve të paligjshme pa pyetur për të drejtën e pronësisë të pronarëve origjinalë. Shtetit Shqiptar detyrimet kushtetuese për të kthyer pronën tek i zoti i fillojnë në 1991 dhe ju e dini se si janë trajtuar pronarët nga 1991 deri sot. Qëndrimi juaj antipronar është analizuar juridikisht  dhe është bërë publik nga avokatët e njohur Pirro Totozani dhe Agim Tartari, por ju edhe krahu rozë keni preferuar të bëni sikur nuk dëgjoni.
Edhe pas miratimit të Kushtetutës problemi i pronës mbeti i pa zgjidhur dhe askush nuk ndjen përgjegjësinë se Kushtetuta nuk zbatohet. Ligjet për pronat ndonëse gjysmake, janë zbatuar sipas interesave të kryetarëve të Komisionit të Kthimit Pronave, të Kryetarit të Agjencisë që me akuzën i korruptuar janë larguar nga vendi i punës çdo 3-6 muaj, por pronat e vjedhura prej tyre  nuk janë kthyer në origjinë. Ligjet e pronave janë amenduar shumë e shumë herë sipas interesave të klaneve por asnjëherë nuk janë përputhur me Kushtetutën që ta çojnë pronën tek i zoti .
Vetë ligji për funksionimin e Gjykatës Kushtetuese sanksionon shtimin e jetëgjatësisë së ligjeve dhe të akteve antikushtetuese dhe ja lë stafetën Parlamentit si ligjvënës. Në legjislacionin 2001-2005, nga shoqata Pronësi me Drejtësi dhe Bregdeti janë paraqitur dy projektligje, një për korrigjimin e gabimeve me pronat në rrang vendi dhe një tjetër për zonat turistike. Siç e dini shumë mirë këto projektligje u lanë pa u diskutuar deri ditën e fundit dhe nuk morën përgjigje as Po e as JO. Të dy projektligjet u sabotuan pikërisht nga deputetët tip Fazlliç që interesoheshin për përfitimet e tyre mbi pronat që u përkisnin pronarëve të ligjshëm. Për këtë situatë skandaloze dhe deputetët që i patën firmosur dhe mbështetur këto projektligje heshtën. Qëndrimi antipronar u thellua pas vitit 2005 dhe iniciativat ligjvënëse kanë qenë të Partisë Republikane. Zoti Kryeministër, sot Shqipëria është anëtare në NATO dhe ne pronarët dhe të persekutuarit dëshirojmë të jemi sa më shpejt në BE., por pengesa jeni ju. Nga 18 vjet jetë politike, Ju zoti Sali Berisha nuk e keni mësuar akoma se demokracia fillon me pronën tek i zoti.
Sa për lëvizjen pa viza Europa kërkon vetëm pasaportat biometrike që duhet ti kishit bërë vite më parë. Ne shoqatat dhe mediat kemi sensibilizuar dhe do të sensibilizojmë për qëndrimin tuaj antipronar, se jemi ne pronarët ata që gjatë regjimit komunist jemi persekutuar, jemi përndjekur, jemi denigruar dhe internuar si kulakë, si shtresë e pasur dhe si antikomunistë. Jeni ju që prej vitit 1991 po talleni dhe nuk doni të respektoni të drejtën e pronësisë. Sot të gjithë pronarët e kanë të qartë se ju nuk doni që pronat të kthehen në origjinë dhe për këto ju duhet të jepni shpjegime, por as ju dhe askush nuk do mundeni kurrë të na i mohoni pronat sepse kjo është pjesë themelore e të drejtave të njeriut, është ABC-ja e çdo vendi anëtar në NATO dhe BE dhe prandaj jam shprehur në media se politikës tuaj antipronar shpejt do ti vijë fundi. Shih me datë 7 dhe 8 prill 2009 gazetat: Telegraf, Lajm, Tema, Sot.
As ju dhe as Kryesia e Partisë Republikane nuk ka dhën asnjë përgjigje për shkrimet e përsëritura që janë botuar nga ne dt 2 shkurt 2009 në gazetat Tema, Ndryshe, Sot, Libertas për Raportin e partisë Republikane me pronarët. Ju siguroj se të gjithë e duan pronën që ju ka lënë babai dhe se prona fitohet me blerje me dhurim dhe me trashëgim por asnjëherë me grabitje. Nëse ju zoti Berisha nuk ju shkau goja por jeni  i bindur se 98% e pronarëve janë me ju po ju kujtoj ato vargjet labe që thonë harroje mushkë Valarenë se Ali Pashanë e prenë Shkrime të tjera që mund të ju ndihmojnë të kuptoni për temën e pronës ju mund të gjeni me datën 26.04.2009 në gazetat Tema , Ndryshe , Metropol, me datën 25.01.09 në gazetat Koha Jonë, Tema, Ndryshe, Metropol, Telegraf etj.
Në kushtet e kësaj anarkie dhe demagogjie kur të drejtat tona për pronën e trashëguar  vazhdojnë të dhunohen ne i kërkojmë edhe një herë sekretarëve dhe këshilltarëve politikë të ambasadave të akredituara në Shqipëri që të ja dërgojnë këtë mesazh qeverive përkatëse përfshi kryesine e NATO-s dhe BE që edhe ata të veprojnë politikisht ndaj këtij korrupsioni shtetëror.
Pronarët pa dallim krahu, elektorat i majtë apo elektorat i djathtë, të rinj apo pensionistë  do të votojnë kryesisht për kandidatët e Shoqatës Pronësi me Drejtësi, që do kandidojnë me siglën e LZHK brenda Polit të Lirisë, pasi kjo parti pranoi që problemi i pronës të zgjidhet sipas kërkesave dhe platformës së Shoqatës, duke vlerësuar se alternativa e shoqatës përputhet me standardet europiane dhe me kërkesat e detyrimeve kushtetuese. Kandidatët e Shoqatës janë persona që kanë dhënë prova dhe prej shumë vjetësh luftojnë për kthimin e pronës tek i zoti, praktikisht janë zëri i çdo pronari dhe i çdo shqiptari të ndershëm  që kërkon që prona ti kthehet të zotit dhe mos ti lihet politikanëve grabitqarë të maskuar si të majtë apo si të djathtë.   
Platforma shoqatës Pronësi me Drejtësi e pranuar nga LZHK që kërkon respektimin e të drejtës së pronësisë  kërkon që zgjidhja e problemit të pronës dhe reforma e pronës të bëhet në përputhje me kërkesat e nenit 191 të dok nr 11115 dt 20.12.2006 të Asamblesë Parlamentare të Këshillit të Europës, të detyrimeve kushtetuese të pranohet me ligj si detyrimi i qeverise dhe shtetit. Do kërkojmë që Qeveria të evidentojë se cilat janë prona ku shteti gëzon ligjërisht titujt e mirëfilltë të pronësisë në përputhje me nenin 41 të Kushtetutës dhe cilat janë prona që Shteti i diktaturës ju grabiti pronarëve të ligjshëm.
Të jetë detyrim i shtetit që pronat e grabitura  tu kthehen fizikisht të zotërve, brenda një periudhe shumë të shkurtër. Vetëm kështu do të ndalet sorollatja e pronarëve dhe korrupsioni vertikal që fillon me komisionet deri në Agjencinë Qendrore. Ky korrupsion ka ndotur gjykatat dhe prokuroritë që janë pak të efektshme për zbatimin e ligjit. Do kërkohet që të shpallen të ngrira procesi i legalizimit , ndërsa kompensimi të bëhet me prona të mirëfillta të shtetit, që sipas të dhënave zyrtare përbëjnë mbi 52% të tokave. Kompensim të parashikohet vetëm për pronat që edhe sot vazhdojnë të shfrytëzohen  për  nevoja publike, si  dhe ato prona që nga viti 1944 deri 1991 janë tjetërsuar  për godina banimi.
Duke zbatuar këtë platformë Shtetit me 52% të pronave ku është pronar i mirëfilltë, i del dhe i tepron të kompensojë shumë herë më tepër nga sa janë nevojat reale, pa krijuar deficite financiare për të cilat të gjithë shqiptarët sipas platformës mashtruese aktuale të PD, duhet të paguajnë për më shumë se 1000 vjet.
Platforma e pranuar prej LZHK dhe Polit të Lirisë për zgjidhjen definitive të anarkisë së të drejtës së pronësisë së shpejti do të bëhet publike. Kjo platformë do te ketë mbështetje shumë më të gjerë nga sa mendohet sot përfshi edhe zonat veriore ku prona që në vitin 1991 -92 është kthyer në origjinë.
Lidhur me fushatën elektorale që po bën tu bjeri ndërmend për pronarët më saktë për votat e tyre si Fatmir Mediu edhe ju po premtoni se këtë radhë do ta zgjidhni problemin e pronave. Cilido e kupton se ju për 18 vjet e keni trashur shumë gabimin në kurriz të pronarëve, dhe nuk mund të gjeni pronarë që të mund të ju besojë më tej.
Më lejoni tu pyes publikisht ju zoti Sali Berisha dhe z. Fatmir Mediu: a është morale që këtë shtresë të popullit që efektivisht e keni dëmtuar dhe masakruar prej 18 vjetësh ti premtoni përsëri se: - votoni për mua se unë do jem shpëtimtari juaj ?  Uroj që ti largoheni shpejt kësaj rruge antikombëtare që po shton mëkatet tuaja dhe si ju dhe Edi Rama të përkrahni  kandidatët tanë se ata do korrigjojnë gafat tuaja. Përshëndes z. Kurt Kola, që reflektoi drejtë dhe u bashkua me Polin e Lirisë
*
*Kryetar i Shoqatës Kombëtare të të Shpronësuarve Pronësi me Drejtësi* 

sot.

----------


## Anesti_55

?


> Uroj që ti largoheni shpejt kësaj rruge antikombëtare që po shton mëkatet tuaja dhe si ju dhe Edi Rama të përkrahni kandidatët tanë se ata do korrigjojnë gafat tuaja. Përshëndes z. Kurt Kola, që reflektoi drejtë dhe u bashkua me Polin e Lirisë


Pa sanje diskutim ceshtja e prones ishte nje proces i veshtire.Nese PD nuk do te premtonte ate katunarit, nuk do te mund te fitonte ne 1992.Eshte katunari qe perben shumicen injorante te ketij populli, eshte egersia e saj eshte edukimi i saj , eshte varferia ne kushtet qe filloi tranzicioni,ishin propoganda populiste e 50 vjet komunizem qe i konsideronte keto shtresa si preferenca ku mbeshtetej realisht Partia gjakpiresve.Kjo shterse ishte shume e lidhur me komunizmin. Ne familjet me te verfera e nezonat me pikante(fshat me shume deshmore komuniste)diktatori zgjodhi elementin per te drejtuar ushtine, sigurimin,drejtesine.Ishin nga keto shtresa kuadrot politik ne krye te institucioneve dhe te rendesishme."Kudo ishte gomari para kalit."Por dhe kjo shprehje sikur nuk e ploteson ate realitet, pasi gomari nuk ben keq dhe nuk dhunon perkundrazi eshte kafsha me e dhunuar ne vecanti nga shqipetaret.Tashme qe jemi ne nje realitet te ri e ndjeme nga afer diferencen me to si ne veshje  dhe  ne sjellje. por ja qe shte kjo shtres qe ka voten dhe po te shohesh i gjithe spektri politik ne fushate , eshte shtruar me to.Eshte kjo shteres qe prodhon poitiken eshte kjo shtresa qe shkon me pas si mish per top per politikanet.Ketu jane elementet e krimit qe do te ngopin me pare sistemin juridik,policine apo politikanet.Eshte kjo shtrese qe qet vipa si Tani i Topit. E permenda kete per te treguar se dhe median e kane katunaret.Pronaret jane nje numer i vogel dhe te drejtat e tyre do te mohohen perjetesisht.Une jam nje prej tyre.Sa i lumtur do te isha sikur te mos me kishin lene prone!Gjeth jeten neper gjyqe.Perfundimisht mire qe del i humbur, por ndjehesh i fyer e dhunuar. tashme je ne dore te stresit i cili nje dite do t arrije te krijoje viktimen e vet.E pra pronaret jane ne dore te tyre qe sot quhet e djathte.Nje pjese e tyre u bashkua me Polin e lirise, nje tjeter pjelle e degjeneruar e politikes shqipetare.Por nukmund te mohoj se PD eshte me afer njeriut te ndershem, me afer pronarit , me afer perendimit, me e hapur si parti dhe ne fund te fundit ne opozite me ata te cilet e dhunuan kaq rende kete popull.I vetmi element i paster ne politiken shqipetare eshte Jozefina Topalli.Personalisht ma ka lavderuar Salen dhe une i besoj asaj verberisht.E dua shume!!!!Per mua ajo eshte Zonja e keshillit te mire

----------


## Apollyon

Te mbrosh Berishen apo Edvinin eshte idjotllek edhe idealizem.

*Te mbrosh te drejtat e tua si qytetar, ky po qe eshte veprim i zgjuar.*

Deri tani duke pare ecurine e fushatave, mendoj se Edi Rama eshte shum pike pas Saliut. Sepse Premtimet e dhena nga Saliu jan plotesuar rreth 90% (kjo eshte dicka e mire) fakte qe dalin me statistika .

Pra njerez, mos mendoni te mbroni Berishen, por mendoni te mbroni veten tuaj, pasurine tuaj, punen tuaj. Nese qeveria ne pushtet eshte e afte tjua garantoje juve kte siguri, atehere ok meriton voten. Nese qeveria ne pushtet nuk eshte e afte ti garantoje kto gjera, atehere vota le ti shkoje Partise tjeter e cila ndoshta mund ti plotesoje.

Kshu qe hiqni mendimet idealiste, nuk duhet te votoni per Saliun as per Edvinin  individualisht, duhet te votoni per te drejtat tuaja si qytetar, nese njeri nga kta te dy mendon me shume per popullin se sa per veten, atehere ka voten time. 

*Ska Sali apo Edvin, kto jan idjotizma qe na i lane trashegim baballaret tane idealiste.*

Un do votoj ate qe me duket me e drejte te votoj. Te mbrosh Saliun edhe Edvinin individualisht eshte idjotizem dhe gomarllek. Fundja kta te dy duhet ti pergjigjen qytetareve qe ju dhane voten.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Te mbrosh Berishen apo Edvinin eshte idjotllek edhe idealizem.
> 
> *Te mbrosh te drejtat e tua si qytetar, ky po qe eshte veprim i zgjuar.*
> 
> Deri tani duke pare ecurine e fushatave, mendoj se Edi Rama eshte shum pike pas Saliut. Sepse Premtimet e dhena nga Saliu jan plotesuar rreth 90% (kjo eshte dicka e mire) fakte qe dalin me statistika .
> 
> Pra njerez, mos mendoni te mbroni Berishen, por mendoni te mbroni veten tuaj, pasurine tuaj, punen tuaj. Nese qeveria ne pushtet eshte e afte tjua garantoje juve kte siguri, atehere ok meriton voten. Nese qeveria ne pushtet nuk eshte e afte ti garantoje kto gjera, atehere vota le ti shkoje Partise tjeter e cila ndoshta mund ti plotesoje.
> 
> Kshu qe hiqni mendimet idealiste, nuk duhet te votoni per Saliun as per Edvinin  individualisht, duhet te votoni per te drejtat tuaja si qytetar, nese njeri nga kta te dy mendon me shume per popullin se sa per veten, atehere ka voten time. 
> ...


Ti thua mos votoni , por votoni .

----------


## Apollyon

Un them VOTONI per ate qe ju duket me e arsyeshme, mos votoni per idealizma.

Kte thashe un.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Un them VOTONI per ate qe ju duket me e arsyeshme, mos votoni per idealizma.
> 
> Kte thashe un.


Ajo që të duket më e arsyeshme idealizohet , dhe popullata shqiptare atë që iu duket më i mirë e mbrojnë dhe kur vie koha e zgjedhjeve ata votojnë për atë që e duan , idealizojnë , dhe që ju duket më i arsyeshem .
Ja një shmebull më i kjart dhe më i sqarueshëm , i kuptueshëm :

*P.Sh : ty të pëlqen një ekip futbollistik , të duket i arsyeshëm për ta dashur dhe më pas e idollizon kur të ndodhesh në ndonjë debat e mbron.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Apollyon

> P.Sh : ty të pëlqen një ekip futbollistik , të duket i arsyeshëm për ta dashur dhe më pas e idollizon kur të ndodhesh në ndonjë debat e mbron.


Nuk eshte i njejti koncept i te arsyetuarit.

Gjithsesi ishte mendimi im, gjith te mirat.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Nuk eshte i njejti koncept i te arsyetuarit.
> 
> Gjithsesi ishte mendimi im, gjith te mirat.


Shpresoj t'mos kem keqkuptuar dhe t'mos kesh keqkuptuar.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

te mbrosh salis do te thote: te bejsh greket zot te Shqiperise Jugore; te lulezoje korrupsioni, kontrabanda e trafiku ne interes te serbise e irjm-s; te betonohet nomenklatura punisto-sigurimse ne pushtet; te perjetesohet grabitja e tjetersimi i prones se lighshme; te mbreterojen argita e zenua ...

----------


## TEKNIKU

sali berisha ja vlen te jete kryeminister dhe shpresoj qe te jete ala per shum kohe 
me salen shqiperia ka ecur shume perpara

----------

